# My 2022 Breeding..2023 hopefuls😁



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its that time of year...
Thunderbolts and his girls
Princess
, Lacey
,Dutchess 
,Stella,
Stormy
, Maggie


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We have Chickasaw
Cookie, 
Faun, 
Frosting, 
Cali Gal,
Red,
Lefty,
Q heart, AND

RUGER my 9 month old home bred Buckling


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Smokin hot,(FF)
Tinkerbell ( FF)
Lightning
&


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! Love all the pairs!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Everyone looks good! Can't wait for babies!! 😍


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Your herd gets better every year!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, how exciting!
They all look great!
Tinkerbell is all grown up and a beautiful lady! Wow! 💕 🥰 

Who is Ruger’s mom and dad?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou so much. Its gonna be a fun year. 😳 Thankyou @CountyLineAcres ..im hopeing Ill be asking you all kinds of color questions. Your knowledge is amazing!
@Dandy Hill Farm ..please no conformation...they are you all pg! I hope!😁
@KY Goat Girl ..thankyou, working on adding colors.
Hey @MadHouse...Thunderbolt & Roan Pony. Thankyou for remembering her. Shes a special doe to me


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry, I meant who is Ruger’s mom and dad?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a fantastic looking herd! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @ksalvagno . Its exciiting and nerve wrecking at the same time..😳


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They look fantastic!! And little TInk! All grow'd up! Can't wait to see all your babies! Are they already bred or this is th start of it for you?


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

They look so healthy and pretty. Best wishes hope you'll get lots of babies.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Sorry, I meant who is Ruger’s mom and dad?


It sounds like Thunderbolt and Roan Pony are. 😉


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

They’re gorgeous. Will be watching for pictures next spring!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Beautiful boer babies on the way!! 🎉❤💕
They look so good! I’m excited to see what your handsome little man throws! 🤩


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes @Jubillee ..she has really grown. 125lbs. So it was time to breed her. I. So nervous! Shes my baby too!😳 Thunderbolts girls, Lightnings 2, and 4 of Rugers will be due in Jan. Then Faun, Cookie, Lefty, Cali Gal & Chickasaw will be due in March. If the plan works my way!🤣😂
Thankyou @Goatowne & @TheUnfetteredAcre . Me too.
@Dandy Hill Farm 👍😘
@Boer Mama ..its going to be fun to see. He is dapple caped, and also roaning. It doesnt come thru on the pics. I just really want more spots! 😃


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I love the names of your goats. They always make me smile! Love the pairs and can’t wait to see the kids from them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well @Goatastic43 ..thanks. they all have.long registered names. But some are just nick names. When those Baby faces,and the baby dances, they get fun names...like Tinkerbell💕.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww little tink is going to be a mama! I agree all the girls get more amazing every year


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Can’t wait to see your new kids 😍😍😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww @Jessica84 ..your 2 girls are in there too! They are such sweethearts! And I retained all their kids last year...sooooo😁🤷‍♀️💗
@Doe C Doe boers! Thankyou. Im excited too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Our temps dropped drastically yesterday. We started this morning at 26°. I think it seriously affected my boys!🤪🥶🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice herd for sure. 😁

That buck is on top of the world.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @toth boer goats . Ruger is a mess, young & frisky! Just hope he produces as well as he gets into mischief!😳


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

😍😍Ruger is so handsome


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @BloomfieldM ...hes a mess. I just hope he continues to grow and gives me good healthy kidds!😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

He must be a baaaad boy to be able to get up there 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You got it! He is into EVERYTHING! He is so sweet, but too curious! Lol


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou @BloomfieldM ...hes a mess. I just hope he continues to grow and gives me good healthy kidds!😁


All my favorite goats are messes


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> All my favorite goats are messes


So true 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My Does to deliver in January
Smokin , Qheart , Red , Stella, Lacy Roan Pony , Stormy, Maggie Tinkerbell , and Frosting


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Princess , Dutchess


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Everyone looks great! 💕 🤩 
Do I see some baby bellies already?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I agree, baby bellies or just chonkers?? Lol.

I love those mismatching ears!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Look how beautiful 😍!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there @MadHouse , yes maam, they are showing already!😱 Especially Tink...shes a FF!
@Jubillee 🤣😂 those are my Savannah x boers! Good catch! I like the ears too!
Thankyou @BloomfieldM .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Can’t wait!!! 😍. The girls are looking good!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @toth boer goats ..means alot comeing from all your knowledge!
Me tooooo @Doe C Doe boers! ..this is the exciting time of the year. The anticipation. 😳😁😂🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome. 🤗


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there @MadHouse , yes maam, they are showing already!😱 Especially Tink...shes a FF!
> @Jubillee 🤣😂 those are my Savannah x boers! Good catch! I like the ears too!
> Thankyou @BloomfieldM .


The assembly line got mixed up in the process of making those two 😂 I find it hilarious it literally looks like two sets of ears got mixed up! I love it though, gives them a neat look.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They definately stand out..lol its easy to find the savannah x boers in my herd anyway..lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Update my FFS due in January..
Frosting
Smokin Hot
Tinks udder
Tinkerbell


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My older does due in January,
Princess
Stella
Roan Pony
Dutchess
Q Heart
Red


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Stormy
Lacey
Maggie


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They all look so good!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They look great! 🤩
Frosting looks like she’s got a wide load… how many do you think she’s got in there? 😅
She’s a FF?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Everyone looks great!
Tinkerbell is beautiful and her little udder is so cute!
Smokin Hot looks so much like her mom.
I love Lacey’s ear.

You must be getting so excited!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @Jubillee ..they are getting chunky! 😂
@Boer Mama ..Yes Frosting is a FF. She is 1 ½ yrs old. Im hopeing twins. But I have no idea, 🤞
Thankyou so much @MadHouse ..she has grown very well as my 1st Bottle baby. Bless her heart. Im excited and very nervous about her 1st delivery. Shes my baby😟


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking goats. 😊


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> They look great! 🤩
> Frosting looks like she’s got a wide load… how many do you think she’s got in there? 😅
> She’s a FF?


Frosting heard that! Now you are on her list 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Some definitely look more pregnant than others but they are all looking very nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @ksalvago and @toth boer goats . Its getting closer, and I cant help but check on them alot!🙃
@BloomfieldM ..I know @Boer Mama is gonna get on Frostings big bottom list😂🤣 
Yes some of my girls get low rider bellies and flat sides. Others look like Pillsbury dough girls🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think she looks beautiful… all about body positivity when we’re talking prego bellies 😂
I’m gonna say trips tho 😘


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

😱Nooooo triplets this year! Not good! Twins or singles....PLEASE!🤣😂😯


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> 😱Nooooo triplets this year! Not good! Twins or singles....PLEASE!🤣😂😯


If you got a triplet you can send her my way 😘


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a good idea! Save me alot of time, bottle feeding, and diaper changes!😘


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice looking groupings. So where are you located?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @TripleShareNubians ..Im in Oklahoma outside of Tulsa.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou @TripleShareNubians ..Im in Oklahoma outside of Tulsa.


Might be interested in a buckling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm not very far from you and I'm going to be searching for a Boer Kiko cross for my four meat girls oh no there are five of them but they will probably only be four by Fall I'm not impressed with one. Anyway they're either half and half or because I bred Boer last year I got some girls that are 3/4 so they need to be bred to match. I would like to keep at 5/8 and 3/8 so I have good meat, but I have the hardiness too. They are only a tenth of my herd but I like my ladies. My one lady Dee had triplet girls this last year sold one she raised one I raised one well she raised two and I sold one of those two at weaning. the year before she had triplet boys so I guess we evened out. The one I raised is a fat little girl raised with my bottle fed Nubian coming yearlings and she has learned to talk like a Nubian. No, actually she's noisier


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thats a good idea! Save me alot of time, bottle feeding, and diaper changes!😘


Or him mine😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats sounds wonderful. I have 2, Boer x Kiko. They usually give.me.big healthy kids. I also have their daughters being bred to boer, Ill be posting them on here. Please let me know if you see one you like.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Will do.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Dee's noisy daughter Maddie who will be looking for some non Nubian male company in the fall. She was born in February. I could breed her in the spring but I doubt it. Especially not if I find a young buckling.
I most likely will find a young buckling because they need to be disbudded like everybody else.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww shes a pretty litte girl


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww shes a pretty litte girl


Thank you. She looks a lot like her mom and sister though her mom is cleaner cut, the other half sister to her mom Dee is much more after the kiko side with a longer very different style coat that's kind of a brownish color and her daughter took after the Bowers side and looks like a Boer. I tell you this just so you can have an idea what I'm looking to match.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe 😊


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Sorry I wasn't trying to piggyback on your thread. She's a fat girl for February.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So what are smoking hot and ruger? Thunderbolts is he bred to crosses or what?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Smokin hot and Ruger are full blood boers. Ruger bred 3 crosses, and Thunderbolt bred fullbloods & crosses. 
I didnt think you were highjacking this thread at all. No problem. I thought you were showing me one of your beauties. I like her.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Smokin hot and Ruger are full blood boers. Ruger bred 3 crosses, and Thunderbolt bred fullbloods & crosses.
> I didnt think you were highjacking this thread at all. No problem. I thought you were showing me one of your beauties. I like her.


Thanks. So is thunderbolt a purebred too? Trying to remember if you said he was related to Ruger. Unfortunately I've been sick the last couple of days and so my brain is fogged.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So exciting! I might've missed, when is the first one due?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@TripleShareNubians , all my bucks are 100% Boer and registered. 
@CaramelKittey ..I wish I knew..lol January 7th is the 1st date. It could be Frosting, Qheart, Red, Tink, Dutchess,or Princess. Lol The boys were very busy that first week in August! Soooo Ill just have to wait and see😮😘


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well we are getting close, so here are some pictures 
Tinkerbell
Frosty,
Smokin
Qheart
Red


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This is Princess and Dutchess


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @toth boer goats . The other girls arent as big, so they will.be delivering in March! Its going to get busy. Lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Here's to hoping you have a safe and healthy kidding season.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lookin large 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ooooohhh, it’s getting so close !
How exciting!
They all look great!
Good luck with kidding 🤞 🍀 ♥ 🐐


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Look at their udders coming in!! So exciting!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@TripleShareNubians ..oh thankyou. Im a nervos wreck. Tink, Smokin & Frosty are all FFs and huge😱
@BloomfieldM ..yes they are! Berthas!
@MadHouse ...thankyou, youve always been there for me. 
@CaramelKittey ..they should all have well fed kids...right?😘


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @TripleShareNubians ..oh thankyou. Im a nervos wreck. Tink, Smokin & Frosty are all FFs and huge😱
> @BloomfieldM ..yes they are! Berthas!
> @MadHouse ...thankyou, youve always been there for me.
> @CaramelKittey ..they should all have well fed kids...right?😘


They should!! 😄


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @ksalvagno ..that means alot. 
@CaramelKittey ...guess they are trying.to be like the dairy girls!🤣😘😂😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Can’t wait for babies! All the girls are looking good!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @Doe C Doe boers! Me 2, but a nervous wreck too, since 3 are Ffs And Tink was my 1st bottle baby!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They look wonderful 🤩
And I’m sure Tink is going to do just fine! I can’t wait to see what little gems she’s got for you 💕


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So exciting!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m sure Tink will do great, plus she’s in good hands! 😊


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The girls are lookin great! Tink it nice and wide she’ll be fine. I know you’ll both do great!🥰😁🤗🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou guys for the confidence! Im just apprehensive. Yes @Jubillee , got some morw chonkers coming!😘 No.long legged models here😂🤣
@GoofyGoat , I just hope our weather holds out! Im liking these 50°s
@Doe C Doe boers! ..thankyou. I hope you are right!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Boer Mama ..did you.notice how HUGE Frosty is?😱 She looks like she could feed several kidos!🤷‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Boer Mama ..did you.notice how HUGE Frosty is?😱 She looks like she could feed several kidos!🤷‍♀️


That’s because she has triplets in there… one for you to send my way 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> That’s because she has triplets in there… one for you to send my way 😆


I call dibs on the next one!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Now ladies...what if its triplet Bucklings????🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Now ladies...what if its triplet Bucklings????🥰


I’ll have to find somewhere to stash him so my dad doesn’t wonder why I’m wanting to collect bucks 😆


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m sure Tink will be alright! 😄 We’ve had two bottle does kid before and both were great moms! One was a little odd, but she was cystic, needed hormone therapy and miscarried her first time and bonded to me instead. She gets a pass. The other girl is my best mother!! So amazing how their instincts kick in!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They all look great! I can't wait to see what they have for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey @Boer Mama ...I only have 7 bucks....whats stashing a few more?🤣😂
@CaramelKittey ...thankyou. I was worried about mothering abilities, since I took her at 3 days old. 
@HoosierShadow ..hey lady! Good to hear from you again! Thankyou!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou guys for the confidence! Im just apprehensive. Yes @Jubillee , got some morw chonkers coming!😘 No.long legged models here😂🤣
> @GoofyGoat , I just hope our weather holds out! Im liking these 50°s
> @Doe C Doe boers! ..thankyou. I hope you are right!


Well, I still love your chonkers they look so squishable. I love seeing what yours and Jessica's babies come out like. They both make me really want to get me some boers lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have had bottle babies that turned out to be fine mamas!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @Jubilee..I really appreciate the info. I wondered if she would have any natural mothering since I took her so young. Crazy what we worry about! 
Yep, hopeing to get marshmellow chubbies next week😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I can’t wait to see your marshmallow chubbies ❤🍀😍


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They need to hurry up and kid...lol I felt babies kicking and moving in some of our does today when we were trimming feet and now I'm starting to get impatient lol So to get me through the next 5 weeks I need to see lots of babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I understand that! My.girls should start next week!🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Frosting had Triplets! 2 doelings 1 buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww they are precious. 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So precious!! Good job Frosting! Looks like these are the first kids for the 2023 kidding Talley! Go doelings! 😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She looks like she’s being a great mama and quite pleased with her brood 💕
You know they used to let you put a stamp on your kids and mail them across country? Just saying… 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The are beautiful! Congratulations!!! ♥


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable!! Congrats!!! Love the variety of color/markings!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Are you going to do desert topping related names?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Heres the triplets today. They are so much fun to watch


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww!! They are cuuuuuute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, so sweet. 🤗


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those kids are simply adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @MadHouse , @toth boer goats , @NigerianNewbie ..Im partial to them.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are so cute!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww they are so precious! Absolutely love their markings. I bet you are having a blast with these beauties! Nothing like new babies and especially watching them adventure and discover their surroundings.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @Yuki ..
@HoosierShadow ..thankyou. They are doing pretty well,so far. Ill keep my eyes on them to make sure they are all getting fed! Yes they are fun to watch.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Was your cute spotted kid blessed without a coin purse?  Or will there be blubbering later this fall?


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh they are pretty…


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

HI @CountyLineAcres ..he has a change purse 😂🤣 the other 2 do not. 
Thankyou so much @BloomfieldM .


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> HI @CountyLineAcres ..he has a change purse  the other 2 do not.
> Thankyou so much @BloomfieldM .


OF COURSE. You’re so excited to get some dapples, and of course it’s a buck. The next batch better be does does does!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are so adorable 😍
I don’t know how I missed your update pics!

who do you think will be your next to go? You’ll be flooded with the little darlings soon! 🍀💕🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@CountyLineAcres ..yes its a buckling..and Yes Im excited he is dappled! Finally...its happening..😂🤣 I was really suprised since Frosty is a trad. I just got Dapples!😁
Hey @Boer Mama ..Going by Udders, Qheart, But Tink is due the 5th. So..Dutchess & Princess both have Big Udders too. I honestly dont know who will be next. Im just checking for any labor signs. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Bummer the dapple is a buck, but he sure is a nice one! Hopefully more dapple in the future! If it helps... we have a traditional Fullblood doe with a few very, very small spots on her head, can not call her a spotted or dappled head - her dam was traditional and sire a beautiful Dappled buck. Bred her for 2020 kids to a traditional buck (dam was traditional I believe I'd have to look now, and sire was solid red). Well... this doe had a dapple paint buck, dapple headed buck and a traditional buck that year. We were not expecting color! That buck threw a lot of reds. 
Bred her to a son of that buck for kids in 2022, dam of that buck was a red/white paint by a paint buck, and she had 4 kids, 2 boys had a few spots on their heads but that was it , the girls were traditional and caped but one was blonde headed like Dad and the other with the cape was red. So pretty. She is bred to a traditional buck to kid next month and I am sure she will have traditional kids. He is double bred to Anchors aweigh a few generations back, but I'm not sure that is close enough to produce any color. I'm sure we'll have a whole herd of Traditionals lol We do have a paint and a red, but have slowly somehow worked ourself out of the color game!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@HoosierShadow ..really? I love the colors. Im working into.the dapples! To me they are so much more exciting than the traditionals. I have several of those. So I am thrilled to get what Ive been striving for. Yes, My 2 Bloodlines are from 2 Great bucks. And they are still showing up. Its fun to see their quality still showing up.
Nothing better than seeing new life on our places, and its like Christmas with every birth. Ya never know what you are getting, or what its wrapped in!😘😂🤣


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @HoosierShadow ..really? I love the colors. Im working into.the dapples! To me they are so much more exciting than the traditionals. I have several of those. So I am thrilled to get what Ive been striving for. Yes, My 2 Bloodlines are from 2 Great bucks. And they are still showing up. Its fun to see their quality still showing up.
> Nothing better than seeing new life on our places, and its like Christmas with every birth. Ya never know what you are getting, or what its wrapped in!😘😂🤣


Oh me too, I love colors, especially reds! But somehow we've just kind of sold them off! We haven't bred for any specific colors, but it's nice when we do get color. I think when we breed this summer/fall we will have to try and incorporate some color back in. Really considering sending does to outside bucks or maybe even AI'ing. If we had sold my daughters buck we would have looked for a young, colored buck. We waited too late to get him sold since we used him for the flush in November and right now he just doesn't look like a show buck, he's very nice, just needs condition after coming out of rut. So... bottom line, we won't get what we paid for him right now. We might try again after his babies hit the ground, but plan is to just keep him get him back in show condition and she can show him this summer at some shows. He's a sweet buck, just super, SUPER finicky. I am having a terrible time trying to find a PELLETED show feed near me that I don't have to drive far away to get just for him. I've spent all evening looking at feeds and trying to find dealers. I'd love to make phone calls if I wasn't sick and hoarse lol!!! I have been hoarse for about a week, it's about to drive me crazy lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh emmm geeee!! That dapple boy!!! Yay congrats, good job Frosting, lots of cookies for you!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @Jubillee ..hes a cutie!🤣😂🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

QHeart gave me twin Full blood Boers. Doelings was born first, then a buckling


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwwww! Congrats they’re adorable! Way to go Q-Heart 🥰🐐🐐


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! Yay! The first 2023 kidding tally kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! That one closest to the camera (buck?) looks huge!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @GoofyGoat . They were just born. Ill get better pics in a day or so. 
@KY Goat Girl .yes they finally got here. Now the Fun begins😘


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi @HoosierShadow ..yes they were 8lbs each. Nice long legs & bodies.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Good job Q-Heart!!! They're so adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love those 8lb kids, not too big, not little, just right and usually no issues for mom to get them out!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations Qheart and you!! 
Looking forward to more pictures!
Enjoy the snuggles 🥰 🥰!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yay!!!!!! So glad!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well @Jubillee ..they have the legs for now, but no long wavy ears😘
Thankyou @HoosierShadow I agree! 
Thankyou @MadHouse , im sure Ill get both snuggles, and pics soon. Even some smooches...lol
@BloomfieldM . Me 2! Only 2 done, about 15 more to go😱


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Beautiful little big babies 😍
And way to start the tally with a tie! Lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Frosting had Triplets! 2 doelings 1 buckling
> View attachment 243752
> 
> View attachment 243750
> ...


So what is that breeding on the buckling? Is it a cross? Congratulations by the way


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@TripleShareNubians The dappled paint buckling is a kiko x boer. He can be registerd at 50%.
@Boer Mama ..thankyou, trying to keep it equal....Not!😂🤣


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

@BloomfieldM . Me 2! Only 2 done, about 15 more to go😱
[/QUOTE]
That makes tired just thinking about it 🤣. I’ve only had one kidding and it was only 2 does


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@BloomfieldM ..I do get a little grouchy...🤣😂 when I get to #10 ...just a little bit😁.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats. 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Better pics of Qhearts twins. Doeling then the buckling.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh my.. look at those faces 😍. They are definitely adorable


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I love the solid cape extended out on the doeling… looks like she’s just wearing white socks in that pic 😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful!! 🥰 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Tinkerbell ( my baby) delivered 2 Full blood Boer Bucklings. Each over 9 lbs!😲 Shes a FF ! I was freaking out, she was standing & trying to deliver. I called @Jessica84. She helped me a ton! Darn bottle baby new mama drama!😁


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yay I’m glad you got help! And I’m glad she is doing well


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, making Great Friends on TGS really helps!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow, and congratulations!! Hope mama and babies are doing well. I know if an experienced goat mama like you is freaked out it must have been a nail biter! They're huge!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry it was such a drama, but I am so glad they are here now!!
Huge congratulations to you and Tinkerbell! 🥂 🎈 
I bet you are exhausted. 🤗 ❤ 
So glad Jessica was available to help you out!,


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes I freaked out. Tink stood up ,hunched and look like urine. No pawing, no star gazing, no laying down. She would walk, hunch up ,and hollar and spray. Inbetween nothing. She finally laid down, and breech baby ½ out. She stood, I held on and helped with contractions. He was born. She cleaned him. Then laid down for the second. He was large, but came out in the normal dive. Both boys are over 9 lbs. So they are here, both have nursed. Im praying they are ok, and Mom does too.
The worst part Tink was my bottle baby,with joint ill starving and I almost lost her. So.my emotions took over. Sorry, had a drama moment🤦‍♀️


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes I freaked out. Tink stood up ,hunched and look like urine. No pawing, no star gazing, no laying down. She would walk, hunch up ,and hollar and spray. Inbetween nothing. She finally laid down, and breech baby ½ out. She stood, I held on and helped with contractions. He was born. She cleaned him. Then laid down for the second. He was large, but came out in the normal dive. Both boys are over 9 lbs. So they are here, both have nursed. Im praying they are ok, and Mom does too.
> The worst part Tink was my bottle baby,with joint ill starving and I almost lost her. So.my emotions took over. Sorry, had a drama moment🤦‍♀️


I think we can all relate! Especially when it’s that special goat, which lets be honest, tend to be more trouble and that’s why we love them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @BloomfieldM . Yes those goats that we do everything for,usually give us so much more! 💖


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Aw shoot, I freak out with every birth!  I worry, fret, so I understand! . And as much as I worry and fret when we have babies here, my husband is worse  I'm really happy for you that all is well and glad @Jessica84 was there for whatever you needed, encouragement, advice and moral support!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! Large and breached!?! Tink will forever wonder at how easy her next kiddings are after that ordeal 😅
Good job helping her get him out! ❤


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh! How huge! Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

tiffin said:


> Aw shoot, I freak out with every birth!  I worry, fret, so I understand! . And as much as I worry and fret when we have babies here, my husband is worse  I'm really happy for you that all is well and glad @Jessica84 was there for whatever you needed, encouragement, advice and moral support!


Basically encouragement. She totally had it! But it’s much easier when it’s not your favorite girl in labor  I have been in your shoes many times Moers. I still freak out over things and my mind doesn’t work like it should. 
But look at that! Little Tink that used to wear diapers is a mama!!! And a pro of a mama at that! The only thing that could have been better is if there was a girl in there but nice healthy babies beats all


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow they are gorgeous!! Congrats and I am glad it all worked out just fine! I totally sympathize with you, I absolutley can not think straight when 'my baby' is in labor and I have anxiety, so that doesn't help. I honestly did not want to breed her again, and just let her be a pet, but my husband opted to breed her this year. She's a great mom, but last year gave me a big scare, and I was an emotional mess, couldn't think straight and definitely not my proudest moment! She's our last one due next month and I am starting to feel that anxiety try to wake up...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations on the new additions!! They’re beautiful!


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Heres the triplets today. They are so much fun to watch
> View attachment 243854
> 
> View attachment 243852
> ...


They're like super cute 😍


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes I freaked out. Tink stood up ,hunched and look like urine. No pawing, no star gazing, no laying down. She would walk, hunch up ,and hollar and spray. Inbetween nothing. She finally laid down, and breech baby ½ out. She stood, I held on and helped with contractions. He was born. She cleaned him. Then laid down for the second. He was large, but came out in the normal dive. Both boys are over 9 lbs. So they are here, both have nursed. Im praying they are ok, and Mom does too.
> The worst part Tink was my bottle baby,with joint ill starving and I almost lost her. So.my emotions took over. Sorry, had a drama moment🤦‍♀️


I am glad they are all good. Sending good health for all of the babies and mommies.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh TInk look at you you're a mama!!! Those are some BIG boys! And that wasn't nice scaring your mama like that. 

Congrats Moers, they are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, glad all is ok. 🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou ,all of you are so great & helpful. I definately neede support, and here you are🥰
Boys are doing well, fighting over who gets to eat first. So far so good!💖


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This morning Red had twins, A red doeling, and a dapple doeling that passed.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m glad you have a pretty little doeling to add to your count. I’m so very sorry about losing your dappled girl you’ve been so looking forward to this year! Big hugs 🤗


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I have always loved the red boers the best. The little one is just as gorgeous as its mama.
Beautiful picture of the two of them!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Their coloring is beautiful, I’m sorry you lost your beautiful dapple girl 😞


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost the dapple.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, you’ve had a busy couple days! Tink, you had to go and scare momma…not nice! Brat! I’m so glad it turned out alright though, those boys are adorable…
Im so sorry you lost one of Red’s doelings. That’s always a hard hit. Her little mini-me is too cute though. She’ll give you lots of joy.
Hang in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss. 🥺

The kid is adorable.

I am concerned seeing the kid hunched a bit. 

How is mama’s milk/udder? 

Does the kid have a full belly?

Get a temp in case.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi @toth boer goats , yes she was cold. She was just born, and was wobbly standing. Thankyou. Good eye. Here she is today


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwww! Cutie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So precious!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

She is very pretty


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my what a sweet little face! Red made a pretty little girl! So sorry about the dapple, that stinks 

You're making my baby fever hit again. We still have 4 weeks to start.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My baby fevers been running hot and I’ve got to wait same amount of time 😂

she’s such a pretty girl- I love the white splash. She reminds me a bit of my Cinnabar last year. Can’t wait to see what babies she gives me this year!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou each so much. Red brought her out in the sun today,and to let the herd meet her. She is a sweet baby girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she is adorable! Congrats! I'm very sorry about the loss of the dapple doe, I know that is heartbreaking! But thank goodness for that beautiful red paint doe, she is a blessing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww she is precious.

Glad you are keeping a close eye on her. 🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@HoosierShadow she is a chunky little blessing..💗 thankyou. 
@toth boer goats I do learn...it takes alot of great teachers with alot of patience....😘


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Those are some big ladies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @Penguingirl 😁


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

When are the next ones due?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi @BloomfieldM ..any day now. The 7 girls in the white barn are due .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍🤗


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Babies, babies, babies 😀


----------

